# Free metronome with high BPM



## Winspear (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey - I've been looking for a simple free metronome program that I can load up for practicing, I've found a few that are really nice except for playing in odd time signatures.

One I found has the option to turn accent beats off, which is great for odd time signatures, but many of them seem limited to 280 or 300 BPM. This is a problem for fast stuff in odd time signatures. For example 7/8 at 160 BPM. If I put it at 160, alternate bars are on the offbeat which I don't want. This isn't a problem if I could put it up to 320, but I can't. 

Anyone know a more flexible metronome? Thanks!


----------



## OwainXerath (Mar 22, 2010)

Program it into a drum track? Every now and then I program a drum beat specifically tailored to what I want to learn. Only available in software, not too useful on the road, lol


----------



## Winspear (Mar 22, 2010)

I guess I could just put a hihat loop in Guitar Pro or something, never thought of that  Thanks for the idea, it will do for now! 

Love your band by the way


----------



## Anomality (Mar 23, 2010)

I used to use METRONOME ONLINE - free!

Edit: My bad, didn't read your post fully. I guess try this out and see if it works for you, but it only goes up to 208.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 23, 2010)

Anomality said:


> I used to use METRONOME ONLINE - free!
> 
> Edit: My bad, didn't read your post fully. I guess try this out and see if it works for you, but it only goes up to 208.



haha yeah I used to use that one. I'm currently using software "Tempo Perfect".

It has the option to turn off accent beats, which is great. But it only goes up to 280 BPM so I'm screwed for odd time signatures.

BUT it can turn on subdivision beats, effectively doubling the BPM. However, the subdivision beats are quieter so again I have the problem of it going onto the offbeat every other bar.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 23, 2010)

i use a normal metronome but play in double time if i want it faster, say a 200 bpm. if you play 2 notes per click it would be 400. i have been using this method to get faster at my sweeps since my pedals metronome only goes up to 250. start slow like 150 so you get used to playing 2 notes per beat, then get faster


----------



## Anomality (Mar 23, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i use a normal metronome but play in double time if i want it faster, say a 200 bpm. if you play 2 notes per click it would be 400. i have been using this method to get faster at my sweeps since my pedals metronome only goes up to 250. start slow like 150 so you get used to playing 2 notes per beat, then get faster



This is what I do as well. It also forces you to get better at subdividing beats in your head.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 23, 2010)

Anomality said:


> This is what I do as well. It also forces you to get better at subdividing beats in your head.


 
i agree. its really neat to hear how the exact same bpm click will seem to sound different depending on how you play.


----------



## Malacoda (Mar 23, 2010)

This one goes up to 320 I think, and you don't have to go by 3's. You can do it by 1's.

Online Metronome


----------



## lobee (Mar 23, 2010)

Weird Metronome

This.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Mar 23, 2010)

lobee said:


> Weird Metronome
> 
> This.




+1 This^^


----------



## Origin (Mar 24, 2010)

Just wanna say thanks for Weird Metronome, downloaded it from curiosity, great program  rep'd


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 24, 2010)

What is Special About Bounce Metronome Pro? Software for Windows
This is the Bounce Metronome.. Its really cool.... I am using the 30 day test drive.... You have full access of the program for 30 days... 
Even if you turn the sound down you have a cool 3d visual mode where its easy to keep timing watching the bouncing ball..
Its free ... I just typed in 600bpms in the middle of the Dial.... It was smoking ass at 600bpms..... I downloaded the weird metronome... havent used it yet.... Remember you can type your custom speed in the middle....Or click and move the needle


----------



## Winspear (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys! I will try those when I get home later on. Though what you said about learning to subdivide in your head does sound like a good idea. At the moment when practicing fast runs etc I do like to hear more beats than usual to make each note as tight as possible - though I guess I need to get used to playing it with less beats


----------



## MaksMed (Mar 26, 2010)

btw if you want good free metronome - try fretway metronome, I think it's best!


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 31, 2010)

MaksMed said:


> btw if you want good free metronome - try fretway metronome, I think it's best!



Thanks!

I just downloaded and tried it. It's great indeed!

So far I have been using Wierd Metronome which is cool, too. But I will try using the fretway metronome and see how I like it when practicing!


----------



## the red rocket (Apr 5, 2010)

boss dr. beat 90


----------



## Sand (Apr 6, 2010)

Hmmm, the iPhone app Taptempo is free and has all of these features you want with a cap of 300bpm. Works well and more convenient than a computer program, but of course, it's only worth mentioning if you own an iPhone.


----------



## Evil7 (Apr 6, 2010)

edit....nvm


----------



## Sand (Apr 6, 2010)

Hmmm, the iPhone app Taptempo is free and has all of these features you want with a cap of 300bpm. Works well and more convenient than a computer program, but of course, only worth mentioning if you own an iPhone.


----------



## Sand (Apr 6, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> edit....nvm




Lol yeah, but I meant sort've the fact you could take it anywhere ya know? But I guess most people practice at home anyways.


----------



## Winspear (Apr 6, 2010)

Just for the record I'm using Weird Metronome now, and it's perfect  Thanks for the other suggestions! The iPhone one is a good idea, but I don't own an iPhone  I would like a metronome that is portable, but then again I don't really need one as I rarely practice guitar without being infront of my computer.


----------



## Evil7 (Apr 6, 2010)

Sand said:


> Lol yeah, but I meant sort've the fact you could take it anywhere ya know? But I guess most people practice at home anyways.


yeah i was sleepy last night and didnt read your post properly..


----------



## Semi-pro (Apr 7, 2010)

*Solution to all your problems: BeatEd - a mobile drum machine application for S60*

Program your own beats quickly and easily, adjust tempo & time sig, take it on the road or use it at home 

Works with most 3G phones.


----------



## drstone (Apr 9, 2010)

here friend is your solution

FREE METRONOME ONLINE - Advanced Metronome

goes up to 6000 bpm. yes i said six thousand.


----------

